# Front Load Washer



## Chris Johnson (Oct 31, 2007)

The legs are adjustable up to 1 1/2", that should clear the pan


----------



## homeownertm (Nov 7, 2007)

*use vibration isolation pads and kill two birds with one stone*

I have experieced the same problem. I added a pedestal to my frigidaire washer that I already had in a pan. I noticed that the higher a raised the pedestal with its legs the more the washer shook and vibrated. It made the washer more noisy as well. (the drawer would shake open on its own) I used some ShakeAway pads and lowered the legs on my pedestal. The pads are about an inch thick and raised the drawer up enough to clear the drip pan. My washer is much quieter an doesn't jump around as much. I've noticed that it still vibrates because it is higher but it doesnt shake the house!


----------



## terri_and_jj (Feb 24, 2008)

Had the same experience. As-is, the drawer won't clear the drip pan, (on most models). You can crank the screws up high, but this makes the washer less stable when it hits those super high RPMs during the spin cycle.

.


----------

